# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Tự giới thiệu - Giao lưu >  Khi bị “quăng cục lơ”

## 360vietnam

*Khi bị “quăng cục lơ”* 
Đang cố gắng tìm đường đến trái tim một cô nàng thì bạn lại gặp phải những chướng ngại khiến bạn vô cùng nản chí.
Nên “dừng lại” hay “bước tiếp? Cư xử ra sao là thích hợp nhất? 
<div style="text-align: center">​</div> Với mỗi tình huống sau đây, hẳn bạn không thể nào kiềm nén được cảm xúc, và có nhiều hành động mất điểm. Chịu khó kiên nhẫn và tham khảo những bí quyết sau nhé 
*Tình huống 1: Bị cho leo cây*
Bạn rủ nàng đi chơi, và bạn đã chuẩn bị sẵn sàng để có một buổi đi chơi thú vị, ấn tượng. Nào là trang phục chỉnh tề, cách khơi gợi câu chuyện, và sẽ ứng xử ra sao với những tình huống ngoài mong đợi… Nhưng rồi mặc cho bạn đợi hàng giờ, nàng vẫn không đến. Bạn đã gác lại biết bao kế hoạch vì nàng, thế mà bị cho leo cây 1 cú quá đau 
*Có thể bạn sẽ*: Nhắn tin hoặc gửi “offline messages” trên YM nàng bằng những lời lẽ phũ phàng nhất, bạn đã chân thành như thế mà nàng lại vô tâm như thế, rằng bạn sẽ không bao giờ chủ động liên lạc với nàng nữa, không làm phiền nàng nữa… Nhưng rồi một thời gian sau, bạn lại tiếp tục…cưa cẩm vì không chịu được sự nhung nhớ. Bạn đang làm mất hình tượng của mình rồi đấy. 
*Bạn nên*: Nói với nàng rằng bạn đã đến và đợi nàng ra sao, nhưng không phải nói để nàng thương hại mà nói với một thái độ hoàn toàn bình thường, rồi im lặng để nàng suy nghĩ về hành động của nàng. Sau đó “lặn mất tăm”. Thể nào nàng cũng sẽ cuống lên và cảm thấy có lỗi mà bạn không cần phải làm gì nhiều cả. Còn nàng vẫn làm lơ thì bạn cũng nên kiên nhẫn chờ đợi (khả năng này thấp). 
*Tình huống 2: Nhắn tin không trả lời*
Nếu bạn nhắn 1 tin mà nàng không hồi đáp, bạn có thể tự an ủi bản thân rằng nàng đang bận, nàng quên trả lời, điện thoại nàng hết pin, tin nhắn không đến… Nhưng quá nhiều lần mà nàng vẫn làm lơ, im lìm… 
*Có thể bạn sẽ*: “Khủng bố” bằng hàng loạt tin nhắn, thậm chí nhá điện thoại liên tục vì bạn không chịu được sự im lặng như vậy. Bạn muốn nàng nói chuyện với mình, nhưng nàng làm bạn rối quá! Bạn càng cuống lên, nàng càng bực mình và “tẩy chay” bạn đấy. 
*Bạn nên*: Chỉ nhắn tin khi thật sự cần thiết. Chẳng hạn như quan tâm khi nàng bệnh, nhắc nàng học bài khi kì thi đến gần, hoặc hỏi nàng một vấn đề gì đó cấp thiết… Nhắn tin theo kiểu vu vơ thì nàng sẽ không thích. Nếu nàng không muốn trả lời bằng tin nhắn thì hãy “ẩn dật” một thời gian rồi tìm phương án tiếp theo. 
*Tình huống 3: Nàng bỏ đi khi bạn đến gần*
Bạn muốn tiếp cận trực tiếp với nàng, nên lại gần từ từ rồi sẽ suy nghĩ tiếp xem nên tìm chủ đề gì để nói chuyện. Ấy vậy mà bạn vừa đến, nàng lại cố tình đi chỗ khác. Có 2 trường hợp: hoặc nàng ngại trước bạn, hoặc nàng muốn bạn bỏ đi suy nghĩ “tán tỉnh” nàng. 
*Bạn nên*: Bỏ đi suy nghĩ rằng bạn đang “cưa cẩm” nàng, vì có thể bạn sẽ bối rối, lúng túng và không còn là chính mình. Chủ động trò chuyện với một thái độ nghiêm túc, lịch sự và thân thiện, đảm bảo cô ấy sẽ cởi mở với bạn. Tránh đùa cợt, bâng quơ hoặc khiến nàng lúng túng, bạn nhé! 
*Tình huống 4: Nàng không quan tâm những lời bạn khuyên*
Khi nàng gặp có khăn, nàng có chuyện buồn, bạn đều tỏ ra quan tâm, nhưng có vẻ như nàng không trân trọng và nâng niu điều đó. Nàng hay nói những lời khó nghe khiến bạn nản. Nhiều lúc bạn nổi giận đùng đùng, nhưng không dám “nạt nộ” lại. 
*Có thể bạn sẽ*: Giả vờ làm lơ, nhưng khi nàng gặp chuyện, bạn lại sấn vào tỏ ra nhiệt tình, và bị nàng “hắt hủi không thương tiếc”. Rồi bạn lại đau buồn, mệt mỏi… 
*Tình huống 5: Bạn cố gây chú ý nhưng vô ích*
Bạn cố tìm mọi cách để gây sự chú ý nơi nàng, nhưng có vẻ như không ăn thua gì cả… 
*Có thể bạn sẽ*: Càng “làm quá” hơn để tiếp tục thăm dò phản ứng của nàng. Bạn không còn là chính mình nữa… 
*Bạn nên*: Là chính mình. Muốn đến được trái tim nàng dễ dàng, hãy cho nàng thấy những điều tốt đẹp từ trong tâm hồn bạn, thay vì tỏ vẻ giả tạo. Càng cố gây chú ý, bạn càng trở nên buồn cười. Khi nàng làm lơ, hãy hiểu rằng nàng không thích bạn như thế. Vì vậy, hãy thật tự nhiên thoải mái để nàng có thể đánh giá về bạn. 
<div style="text-align: center">o0o ​</div> Bị làm lơ, không hẳn rằng bạn đã mất đi cơ hội. Vận dụng những thủ thuật đặc biệt và kiên nhẫn, thì đường đến trái tim nàng sẽ không còn xa. Chúc bạn thành công! 

Các chuyên mục khác!!!
diem chuan dai hoc 2011 
dap an thi dai hoc 
 điểm chuẩn đại học 2011 
diem chuan dai hoc 2011 
dap an de thi nam 2011 
 điểm chuẩn đại học 2011 
dap an dh 2011

----------

